# Before You Buy Bleach Read This



## Red Beard (Feb 13, 2010)

So the DW and I were at the &#147;Big Box&#148; this morning and I inquired if we had regular bleach. As I want to de-winterize and sterilize the fresh water tank and lines. 
The DW responds you better pick up a bottle&#8230;so I reach for the splash less bottle. 
She stops me







and proceeds to tell me







that the splash less has smoothing in it that makes it foamy. She uses bleach at the vet clinic all time and thought like I did that splash less was just the design of the bottle. Apparently not, they found this out the hard way as the ingredient makes it foamy and difficult to get it all moped up. 
She said she thought it would take a lot of flushing to get it all out of the tanks and lines. :







:
So when you reach for the simple bottle of bleach get the regular bleach.








Happy camping,








Joe


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Thanks for the timely notice. Many will be de winterizing soon and this could be an issue.


----------



## W.E.BGood (Jan 15, 2011)

Interesting...didn't know that.
As an aside, I've never been thrilled with the idea of the bleach smell and repeated flushings to get it out. I've gone to using "Camco Fresh Tabs"...MUCH easier, no smell, and SEEMS to be doing the job although I've never had the tank water tested for bacteria; our main water supply is 'city' treated water. All of our drinking water in the trailer is bottled anyway.


----------



## Red Beard (Feb 13, 2010)

Stagnate water can grow all sort of nasty things, even if it is "treated city water". 
The worst would likely be legionaries disease&#8230;.that can do some really bead things.
Depending on use I sterilize several time a year.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

I actually buy the TastePur water treatment at Walmart in the RV section. Its a sodium hypochlorite solution for RV water systems but doesnt seem to have as much of the harsh taste or smell as regular bleach (clorox). The water has a "fresher" smell and taste. Its in a small roughly pint cylindrical bottles. seems to do the trick.


----------



## Red Beard (Feb 13, 2010)

I have looked at that product....not sure that it kills the germs and nasty little things. 
I believe that product is more of a "sweetener". 
The ingredients indicate that it contains salt and some sort of chlorine. 
Maybe someone else can chime in regarding the killing potential of this product.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Oops. Used the splash less for the last 2 years. I don't recall it taking any longer for the smell/etc to go away but sticking to the standard version cant hurt. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Red Beard said:


> I have looked at that product....not sure that it kills the germs and nasty little things.
> I believe that product is more of a "sweetener".
> The ingredients indicate that it contains salt and some sort of chlorine.
> Maybe someone else can chime in regarding the killing potential of this product.


Sodium hypochlorite = bleach


----------



## love2camp (Mar 23, 2012)

Insomniak said:


> I have looked at that product....not sure that it kills the germs and nasty little things.
> I believe that product is more of a "sweetener".
> The ingredients indicate that it contains salt and some sort of chlorine.
> Maybe someone else can chime in regarding the killing potential of this product.


Sodium hypochlorite = bleach
[/quote]

Bingo, just a fancy name for bleach. Now if you'll excuse me I'm thirsty for a nice cold glass of Dihydrogen Monoxide.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

I used regular Clorox this time, then drained and refilled using the tastepur one and flushed the bleach water with that. Cant wait to get her out now!


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

I bleach and flush as much as the next guy but I swear it always tastes like plastic. I only use it to do dishes and drink bottled water.


----------

